# Any 42 yrs old moms to be?



## Bebica

?????????


----------



## hellbaby

Will 44 do? :haha:
I'm Helen, 35 weeks pregnant and have ds aged 19 and dd aged 21 months!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

42, turning 43 just days after my due date.


----------



## Skyeyes

I'm 43...will be 44 in November after baby. Have a 15 1/2 yr old and 12 1/2 yr old.


----------



## joanne40

Hi!! Im 41, 42 in Oct, and overdue with my 4th baby!!! I have a ds 16, ds 14, and a dd 9!!!
xx


----------



## AndreaBat

WooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooW :thumbup::thumbup:

Congrats to you all on your pregnancies. Amazing to see so many Over 40 Mom's on here. Im 41 just turned and expecting my first little boy in August.

Goooooooooooooooooooooood Luck to you all :flower:


----------



## mumoffive

Im 43 and my due date is on Monday!!! Think i will be overdue though!! xx


----------



## hellbaby

mumoffive said:


> Im 43 and my due date is on Monday!!! Think i will be overdue though!! xx

:hi: I remember u from ttc boards!


----------



## mumoffive

I remember your username too!! and now look at us both! Not long for you either!! x


----------



## glitterqueen

HI
I am 42 and due 22nd Oct great to have this new forum xxxx


----------



## joanne40

I remember mumoffive from ttc too!!!! This forum is fab, and LONG overdue!! (bit like me at the moment too lol :wacko:)


----------



## mumoffive

I actually remember you too Joanne!!! x


----------



## joanne40

mumoffive said:


> I actually remember you too Joanne!!! x

cool!!! seems like last week!! I am still shocked that I got this far with relatively no probs, and that I am overdue!! Being older doesnt always mean problems or early births I guess?!!! :dohh:


----------



## mumoffive

My pregnancy has been fine. I have been monitored more this time round and put on a red pathway. Think its cause this is my 5th pregnancy more than my age tbh. I have been up getting my bp checked at the hospital and an antenatal appointment there too. Its been less local clinic led and more hospital led this time round because of being on a red pathway but i havent had any issues.


----------



## Bebica

oooooooh...so I guess it's more over 42 moms here then I thought :)
Cool!


----------



## mztova

I am 43...and this is my first biological child....have 2 stepdaughters 10, and almost 13. We are all so excited!!


----------



## hellbaby

mumoffive said:


> My pregnancy has been fine. I have been monitored more this time round and put on a red pathway. Think its cause this is my 5th pregnancy more than my age tbh. I have been up getting my bp checked at the hospital and an antenatal appointment there too. Its been less local clinic led and more hospital led this time round because of being on a red pathway but i havent had any issues.

What's a red pathway?


----------



## truly_blessed

41 but will be 42 when baby is born :baby:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys I am ttc my fifth child,have had nine mc's and am 43 ,been trying for nearly six years ,can u give me any tips ,am using the cbfm and am due to o in the next three or four days ,am in awe of all of you,well done,so happy to have found this thread as u have gave me hope .hope u don't mind me coming on here ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

mumoffive .... didn't you start the over 40s thread that's been moved to the pregnancy forums now. It would be great if you could pop back and update them all there. x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I just really wanted to wish you all the best with your pregnancies, I hope to join you all soon. All the best :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

hellbaby said:


> What's a red pathway?

I think its high risk? of bleeding after i imagine and that i need monitored.

QUOTE=truly_blessed;10550488]mumoffive .... didn't you start the over 40s thread that's been moved to the pregnancy forums now. It would be great if you could pop back and update them all there. x[/QUOTE]


Yes, i will did start that thread! Will come back and update when baby is finally here!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope you don't mind me popping in to say hello too (and congrats!) - it's very exciting to read about you 40+ers who are expecting :happydance:

ETA I am a 40+er too (43) so hope that didn't sound bad lol!


----------



## binlidsrock

AndreaBat said:


> WooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooW :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to you all on your pregnancies. Amazing to see so many Over 40 Mom's on here. Im 41 just turned and expecting my first little boy in August.
> 
> Goooooooooooooooooooooood Luck to you all :flower:

Me too! Im 41 and expecting first baby, a little boy in August! :)


----------



## matureone

hi :) im 41 now due on my 42 birthday too, in october! good luck girls x


----------



## kosh

binlidsrock said:


> AndreaBat said:
> 
> 
> WooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooW :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to you all on your pregnancies. Amazing to see so many Over 40 Mom's on here. Im 41 just turned and expecting my first little boy in August.
> 
> Goooooooooooooooooooooood Luck to you all :flower:
> 
> Me too! Im 41 and expecting first baby, a little boy in August! :)Click to expand...


i'm just behind you - I'm 40 and pregnant with our first! :happydance:


----------



## lolliehp

Wow! I am new on here today and I am so pleased that there are so many other 40+ ladies expecting or ttc! :happydance:

I am currently 14+3weeks and experiencing extreme sickness/tiredness for the first time in 3 pregnancies :sick:

I have been paranoid about my age but the only person that seems to be bothered about it is me!


----------



## nessie01

39 currently but 40 in few weeks! our first biological


----------



## glitterqueen

anyone really tired????? I am 18 weeks on sat thought this was supposed to go away and for the love of god will I ever poo again?????????????


----------



## glitterqueen

lolliehp said:


> Wow! I am new on here today and I am so pleased that there are so many other 40+ ladies expecting or ttc! :happydance:
> 
> I am currently 14+3weeks and experiencing extreme sickness/tiredness for the first time in 3 pregnancies :sick:
> 
> I have been paranoid about my age but the only person that seems to be bothered about it is me!

I know how u feel lol I expected to be practically carried into the midwife appointment on a bed of cotton wool with docs all fussing round me and all I got was your ok next......................... lol!!


----------



## mafiamom

ok i am 40, but i am planning on having another after this one soooo.... i am so happy for all of you!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hey, how long have we had a forum area for us oldies? We only used to have a thread!!!!!

I had Andrew at the age of 40, and we are now considering having our second - which means I will be 42 or 43 depending on how soon I conceive.


----------



## Eviesmum

Hi
I have just turned 47 and had my little girl 7 weeks ago.. so I think I beat all of you on the 'age' stakes lol.


----------



## Marleysgirl

No offence, but WOW!!!! I trust both you and baby are doing well?


----------



## Desperado167

Eviesmum said:


> Hi
> I have just turned 47 and had my little girl 7 weeks ago.. so I think I beat all of you on the 'age' stakes lol.

Wow,that is fantastic news,well done ,p.s she is beautiful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

I'll be 41 this year and expecting my fifth baby. 
I am still undecided about number 6 though!!! LOL!!


----------



## Jellybean0k

I'm 41, so not quite there


----------



## Eviesmum

Hi Marleysgirl
Yes we are both absolutely fine.. infact we are doing brilliantly and my little girl is perfect in every way.. I am truly blessed.. and no offence taken .. I am still shocked at my age too lol.
And thank you Desperado167.. i do hope that I have given you some hope.. and I am keeping everything crossed for you.. xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

I am 44 on Sunday and have just got my bfp,have had 9 mc's and been trying for a year,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## unnamed

I am 41 so almost there

Congratulations to all of you


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> I am 44 on Sunday and have just got my bfp,have had 9 mc's and been trying for a year,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Really!!! Time to party! :baby: Sticky baby!!!


----------



## Carlimad

Good luck to you all - I am 42 and have had 2 mmc's and a chemical. I am 6 weeks pregnant and absolutely paranoid so its so uplifting to hear about you ladies. Gives me hope xx


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm 41 hun and have had an mmc and 2 chemicals in 18 months. I've been so worried but a scan last week showed a lovely healthy heartbeat so I'm trying to calm down a bit.


----------



## vintage67

I am 43 and 14 weeks pregnant. I have had 3 miscarriages in the last 2 years. This one has a strong heartbeat though, and we are cautiously optimistic. We have a 7 year old son and have been trying for a long time to give him a sibling. I will be 44 on my due date.


----------



## Butterfly67

Good to hear about all you ladies - good luck to you all, hope you have a H&H 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Carlimad said:


> Good luck to you all - I am 42 and have had 2 mmc's and a chemical. I am 6 weeks pregnant and absolutely paranoid so its so uplifting to hear about you ladies. Gives me hope xx

Same here ,it's so hard to enjoy it,am a paranoid wreck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I am 44 on Sunday and have just got my bfp,have had 9 mc's and been trying for a year,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Really!!! Time to party! :baby: Sticky baby!!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much garnet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

vintage67 said:


> I am 43 and 14 weeks pregnant. I have had 3 miscarriages in the last 2 years. This one has a strong heartbeat though, and we are cautiously optimistic. We have a 7 year old son and have been trying for a long time to give him a sibling. I will be 44 on my due date.

Same here,if all goes well I will be 44 and 8 months old ,am praying this one sticks ,good luck Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Desperado167 said:


> Same here,if all goes well I will be 44 and 8 months old ,am praying this one sticks ,good luck Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

One day at a time, hon. I am still kind of in a daze at times myself and I am over 24 weeks! When we have had a loss/losses, it makes it hard to accept when we get that sticky bfp. Know that we are here with you. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

ciarhwyfar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Same here,if all goes well I will be 44 and 8 months old ,am praying this one sticks ,good luck Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> One day at a time, hon. I am still kind of in a daze at times myself and I am over 24 weeks! When we have had a loss/losses, it makes it hard to accept when we get that sticky bfp. Know that we are here with you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much,really appreciate it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Carlimad

Desperado167 said:


> Carlimad said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all - I am 42 and have had 2 mmc's and a chemical. I am 6 weeks pregnant and absolutely paranoid so its so uplifting to hear about you ladies. Gives me hope xx
> 
> Same here ,it's so hard to enjoy it,am a paranoid wreck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Tell me about it - I just posted on another forum and saw your comments on it and I have just been told mine are twins, although only one heartbeat at the moment. Truly convinced something's gonna go wrong - yes, nightmare xx


----------



## Desperado167

Carlimad said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlimad said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all - I am 42 and have had 2 mmc's and a chemical. I am 6 weeks pregnant and absolutely paranoid so its so uplifting to hear about you ladies. Gives me hope xx
> 
> Same here ,it's so hard to enjoy it,am a paranoid wreck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it - I just posted on another forum and saw your comments on it and I have just been told mine are twins, although only one heartbeat at the moment. Truly convinced something's gonna go wrong - yes, nightmare xxClick to expand...

Good luck huni,let us know how things go,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJBump1

I turned 41 at the end of May and am 11 weeks and 2 days along with my first pregnancy. I have two step-children: dd is 27 and ds is 24. I have my first U/S tomorrow ... wish me luck!


----------



## Desperado167

JJBump1 said:


> I turned 41 at the end of May and am 11 weeks and 2 days along with my first pregnancy. I have two step-children: dd is 27 and ds is 24. I have my first U/S tomorrow ... wish me luck!

Good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ladies over 42, just curious because i need to put myself at ease LOL.. was it a natural conception? we are trying and the age is starting to get in my head and not in a good way.


----------



## mumoffive

I was 43 and conceived naturally :)


----------



## vintage67

LLbean said:


> ladies over 42, just curious because i need to put myself at ease LOL.. was it a natural conception? we are trying and the age is starting to get in my head and not in a good way.

Our conception was natural at the age of 43 and birth at age 44.

I know how disheartening it is and to keep hearing all of the grim statistics.
It seems for us older ladies, it is either having a hard time getting a conception, or a hard time getting them to stick. We had 3 miscarriages along the way before the 4th conception stuck.

We could not afford to pay for interventions. We had an older son and we did not want to borrow against his future. And as you know, IVF etc., is very costly and sometimes takes several rounds.

We did calendar watching, temperature taking, and I laid with my legs elevated for 30 minutes after sex. It wasn't pleasant. Took several breaks from it and TTC for 4 years definitely damaged our sex life. Our baby is now 9 months old and that area of our life is still "off." When sex has been about baby making for so long...

I will say that we were very close to giving up when I finally did conceive. It was about 7 months after the last miscarriage when it happened. That miscarriage had gone to 12 weeks and was quite horrific. I refused a D&C because I was fearful of damage to my ancient cervix. So, I went through it at home. I can't even really think about it; the bleeding was so bad I stayed in the tub/shower quite a bit and I had significant hair loss in the following months. Husband wanted to stop all trying after that. But somehow, I wanted to try again. So after some grieving time we did. 

Even now, when my periods start; I see that blood on my underwear, or worse, the sight of blood in the toilet, I get a lump in my throat and my chest tightens.

I am so overjoyed to have my baby that it is of course worth it, but there was nothing easy about it. The pregnancy and birth had some complications as well and I am still struggling with some of it emotionally and physically.

It's such an emotional commitment when the "odds" seem so stacked against you. 

I wish I had a magic thing to tell you to try, but unfortunately, I don't. I wish all the best!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thanks ladies!!!


Vintage that sounds awful. sorry you had to go through that...how scary! :hugs:

Yes we tried IVF twice ...the first one stuck but we lost the heart beat at 7 weeks and 4 days (after D&C and Biopsy we discovered it was a trysomy that is so rare they don't even screen for it...yeah lucky me)...the second one didn't even take. The hurtful thing was having so many eggs and after fertilizing they did PGD (pre-genetic diagnosis) and only ONE would pass..so my Doctor freaked my husband out by telling him my eggs were just bad now...

I've told him they are not all bad. He won't try IVF again and now I stay hopeful but even though he says he is as well I know he is very negative about it and keeps telling his buddies he just has to get used to the idea that he will never be a father....sigh

I do have one daughter (from a previous marriage) that is now 21 and God knows we were not even trying! it was the ONE TIME we did not use a condom...9 months later there she was.

I had a CM in July last year (natural) then did IVF after that...nothing has happened since so I do worry.

I am now taking a bunch of supplements and trying to lose weight to see if that helps so...here we go.

My new OB/GYN said she could prescribe Clomid for up to 3 months but after doing blood work, all was perfect except for my AMH was low...so now she is saying to go straight to Fertility Specialist...that is not going to happen I'm afraid.

I hope we get blessed soon with a healthy baby.

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Mine was a natural conception three months after 42 with birth just days before 43. There weren't any real complications but a few scares. I didn't do anything special except for taking vitamins, well, most of the time anyway.

The supplements and weight loss shouldn't hurt anything and can easily help.


----------



## Kismo

Hello there,

I will be 42 next Thursday (Aug 16th), currently 19 weeks pregnant, fell pregnant naturally and after just DTD once that month - we were not trying/not preventing. Have a 2yr 7mth old daughter, again natural pregnancy happened when we didn't use protection at age 38. Had a miscarriage at 12 weeks when I was still breastfeeding my 1yr old daughter (age 40) and body was very run down because my partner was going through a life-threatening illness. We revolutionised our diet totally, neither drink or smoke, eat organic/free-range food, fruit, veg, try to be as healthy as poss, took lots of supplements to regain health and wellbeing. I had a very easy pregnancy with my daughter and so far, just had 7 weeks of nausea without vomiting, it's gone now. Fingers crossed the anomaly scan goes well and my 12 week NT Scan/First Trimester Screening came back as low risk - 1 in 1140. I feel great and despite my vintage years, feel as good if not better than a lot of younger Mums I have known.

So, women over 40 can regain health and egg quality with a good diet, with drastic changes to food and drinking habits etc. The quality of the eggs even if there are few, can always be optimised. Have you read into taking CoQ10? I took that for months on and off. Also took Chlorella to cleanse/detoxify. Have you both taken Maca Root? Lots of high concentrated Vitamin C. Cod Liver Oil, B-complex, B12 and Folic Acid. There are so many natural things you can take to get the best out of what you have there - don't be disheartened and don't listen to the negative comments or at times, unhelpful medical staff who just tell women they are past their sell-by date....they make me so mad since women can and have been producing children well into their forties for donkeys years.

I hope you get some good news soon and DON'T Give Up - we were made for this! xxxxx :flower: xxx


----------



## LLbean

thanks

Yes currently taking daily
600Mg Ubiquinol CoQ10
75 mgs of DHES
prenatals
follic acid
500 mgs of Resveratrol
2,000+mgs Mega EFA fish oil stuff
400i.u Vitamin D
3mgs Melatonin
and even Collagen!

Also doing a juice daily of beets, carrots, spinach, apple, ginger and lemon (tons of Vit C there)

here's hoping!!!


----------



## Kismo

wow that's great!!! You really are taking a lot of wonderful supplements there!! I would add either Spirulina or Chlorella to really cleanse and tone your uterus for optimum detoxification as well. The level of Vitamin C I am taking/was taking is in powder form, pure Vitamin C powder added to fresh fruits and/or fruit squash, which was between 1000mg to 3000mg daily.... this is absolutely fine for your body to handle since it is water soluble and you will get rid of what you don't need. I also started taking Vit D3 as well, at about 20,000 ugs daily. 'PERHAPS'...maybe try Maca Root and also Agnus Castus, which helps to balance hormones out too. I know there is a lot of information out there and I know you will be swamped. Sorry if I am giving you info here that already know and researched. Here are some cool websites :-

https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/poor-egg-quality.html
https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-foods.html
https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/low-ovarian-reserve.html

xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Thank you!

I did Spirulina for a bit but done now (that stuff stinks! lol)
I'm also taking regular vitamin C...along with the juice, so I hope it all helps LOL


----------



## Kismo

hope so- please keep us updated with whatever happens ;-)) Take Care XXXXX


----------



## LLbean

definitely will!


----------



## Katieg7

41 due with #4....got the meanest comments this pregnancy from my sister/mom...but we re excited no matter what my age!


----------



## Katieg7

41 due with #4....got the meanest comments this pregnancy from my sister/mom...but we re excited no matter what my age!


----------



## LLbean

family members can be really cruel at times...that's why I keep mine at bay.


----------



## millmel

Hi, i am 48 yrs old with a 6yr old daughter.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

well I hope I get lucky like you ladies hehehe


----------



## Kismo

Katieg7 said:


> 41 due with #4....got the meanest comments this pregnancy from my sister/mom...but we re excited no matter what my age!

don't let it bother you, your body is obviously healthy and capable enough. Women have been having babies in their forties for centuries! :flower: best wishes to you and your family xx


----------



## 42andholding

42 and expecting #2 - almost 9 weeks now!:flower:


----------



## LLbean

42andholding said:
 

> 42 and expecting #2 - almost 9 weeks now!:flower:

that's wonderful!!! Congrats!

May I ask how long you had been trying? How old is your first one?


----------



## Cat0201

Almost 42 and I'm almost 7 weeks apparently with twins..a little nervous since I know I'm high risk..


----------



## LLbean

Omg twins!!!! Congrats! Was it natural? Sorry I keep asking that. I just want to see many natural conceptions at my age. Praying I can be on your success list soon too!


----------

